# مقتل أسرة قبطية في ظروف غامضة بالإسكندرية



## mary naeem (17 فبراير 2014)

*مقتل أسرة قبطية في ظروف غامضة  بالإسكندرية*






​ ​ 


*شهدت محافظة الإسكندرية منذ قليل جريمة بشعة راحت  ضحيتها أسرة مسيحية مكونة من 5 أفراد بينهم طفلان صباح اليوم الاثنين، في ظروف  غامضة.


كان اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير أمن الإسكندرية، قد تلقى إخطارا  من اللواء ناصر العبد مدير المباحث بورود بلاغ من ضباط قسم شرطة الإبراهيمية يفيد  العثور على أسرة مسيحية مقتولة داخل شقتها فانتقل على رأس فريق من القوات وقوات  الحماية المدنية والمباحث الجنائية ونيابة باب شرق لمعاينة الحادث.


وقال  شهود عيان إن الأسرة مكونة من زوج وزوجته وطفليهما وشقيقة الزوج.





*​


----------



## mary naeem (17 فبراير 2014)

*هام من مصدر أمني عن حادث مقتل أسرة قبطية  بالإسكندرية*





​ ​ 


*أفادت المعاينة الأولية في حادث مقتل أسرة قبطية بحى  الإبراهيمية شرق الإسكندرية، أن الحادث ناتج عن طعن المتهم المجنى عليهم بآلة حادة  ثم حرق الشقة، وأنه من المرجح أن يكون القتل بدافع السرقة نظرا لبعثرة محتويات  المكان.


وأكد مصدر أمني لـ"فيتو" أن الحادث جنائي وليس له علاقة بأي  أحداث طائفية، وأنه جار رفع البصمات وإجراء المعاينة اللازمة للشقة والجثث، مشيرا  إلى أن الأجهزة الأمنية لا تريد استباق الأحداث، و"ننتظر أن تنتهي كافة الإجراءات  للإعلان عما توصلنا إليه من نتائج، وسنعمل على ضبط الجناة في أسرع  وقت".




*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يرحمهم و يرحمنا كلنا ...​


----------



## mary naeem (17 فبراير 2014)

تفاصيل "ذبح" وإحراق أسرة مسيحية فى الاسكندرية​ ​ ​ 

 

*.. مجهولون يقتلون 4 ويشعلون النار فى جثثهم..  الجناة سددوا الطعنات فى البطن والصدر والكتف والرقبة.. وتحريات مكثفة لكشف ملابسات  الجريمة

**[YOUTUBE]9SCZ-e9yr7w[/YOUTUBE]
تكثف مباحث  الإسكندرية برئاسة اللواء ناصر العبد مدير ادارة البحث الجنائى بمديرية أمن  الإسكندرية، جهودها لكشف ملابسات جريمة قتل بشعة راح ضحيتها أسرة كاملة مكونة من 4  أفراد حيث قام القاتل بذبحهم واشعال النيران فيهم .

تلقى المقدم هانى الوحش  رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة باب شرقي، بلاغاً من الأهالى يفيد العثور علي جثث عدد 4 لشخاص  داخل الشقة سكنهم بالعقار رقم 2 شارع العز و نشوب حريق بالشقة.

انتقل علي  الفور اللواء امين عز الدين مساعد وزير امن الاسكندرية و العميد شريف عبد الحميد  رئيس المباحث و مامور و ضباط القسم و قوات الحماية المدنية وتم السيطرة علي النيران  و اطفائها .

وبالفحص تبين ان الشقة محل البلاغ بالطابق السادس مكونة من ثلاث  حجرات و مطبخ و حمام و اشتعال النيران بمطبخ الشقة ووجود جثث قاطني الشقة كل من  الزوج "يوسف نخله طويل" سن 44 موظف بفندق بمدينة شرم الشيخ مسجي علي وجهة بارضية  حجرة المعيشة " مصاب بعدة طنعات بالبطن و الصدر و الكتف الايمن " و الزوجة "عبير  حنا طويل" سن 35 ربة منزل مسجاه علي ظهرها اعلي سرير حجرة النوم " مصابة بجرح ذبحي  بالرقبة "، و نجلهما "ميشيل يوسف نخله" سن 6 مسجي علي ظهرة بجوار والدتة " مصاب  بجرح ذبحي بالرقبة " و شقيقة الأول "مني نخلة طويل" سن 43 ربة منزل مسجاه علي ظهرها  اعلي سرير حجرة نومها " مصابة بجرح ذبحي بالرقبة " "، جميعهم يرتدون كامل ملابسهم  واحتراق محتويات المطبخ بالكامل ووجود بعثرة بمحتويات الشقة".

تم اخطار  الادلة الجنائية و النيابة العامة و نقل جثث المتوفين لمشرحة الاسعاف وكلفت المباحث  بالتحري عن الواقعة وضبط الجناه وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق.*​


----------



## mary naeem (17 فبراير 2014)

*تعليق خالد ابو بكر على مقتل اسرة مسيحية بطريقة وحشية عبر توينر الان*








*تعليق خالد ابو بكر على مقتل اسرة مسيحية بطريقة وحشية عبر توينر الان
2014-02-17 17:08:59


*
*مقتل أسره مسيحيه بهذا الشكل جريمه قذره أبناء الوطن سيقفون معا للدفاع عن حقهم في العيش بسلام معا وعلي الدوله التحرك سريعا في هذه الجرائم

 توينر*


----------



## grges monir (17 فبراير 2014)

دى سرقة مش معقول
اللى عامل كدة حيوان مش بنى ادم


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)

*والله ما عارفة اقول ايه 
نو كومنت *​


----------



## كليماندوس (17 فبراير 2014)

*من الافت للنظر ( عمليه الذبح ) حتى للى نايمين بسرايرهم ...

و لماذا للى ساكنين بالدور السادس بالذات دونما اى احد آخر بالعقار - هم المستهدفين ؟
اكانت فعلا عمليه الذبح للنساء و الطفل تحت دافع سرقه ؟ ام هذا الادعاء للتهدئه ؟
*


----------



## BITAR (17 فبراير 2014)

*مفاجآت فى قتل أسرة مسيحية بالإسكندرية*
*العائلة سورية والجريمة للانتقام والنار أخفت كثيرا من الأدلة
 وإحدى الضحايا من مؤيدى بشار*
*شاهد*
*ملثم بشال أبيض خرج قبل لحظات من الحريق*​ 
*الإثنين، 17 فبراير 2014 ​*



*قتل أسرة مسيحية بالإسكندرية​*​*الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز*
*انتقلت نيابة شرق الإسكندرية برئاسة المستشار محمد صلاح عبد المجيد، إلى موقع جريمة قتل الأسرة المسيحية، وتم أخذ عينات من موقع الحادثة، وتبين أن الجريمة بدافع انتقامى وليس بغرض السرقة، بعد وجود المصوغات والحلى فى المسكن وكذلك الأموال.*​​*وباشرت النيابة برئاسة المستشار حسام الحداد، مدير نيابة باب شرق، تحقيقاتها واستمعت إلى أقوال عدد من الشهود الذين أكدوا أن الأسرة سورية الجنسية، وأن رب الأسرة كان يعيش فى هذا المنزل منذ سنوات مع والدته المتوفية ثم تزوج وأنجب نجله ميشيل.*
* وأشارت التحريات إلى أن الزوج عاد من سفره بمدينة شرم الشيخ ليلة أمس، حيث يعمل بأحد الفنادق موظفًا، بما قد يؤكد أن المتهمين تابعوه وراقبوه حتى حضر وقاموا بارتكاب جريمة القتل.*​*كما أكدت التحريات، أن الضحية الثانية، وهى الزوجة كانت دائمًا ما تتحدث فى السياسة فى سوريا، مؤكدة دعمها المستمر لبشار الأسد.*
* من جانبه، قال اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى، أن الواقعة جنائية بغرض الانتقام وليس السرقة، وأنه تم فتح الباب من خلال المفتاح الخاص به وبدون أى آثار عنف.*​*وأشار العبد إلى أنه عثر بالمسكن على مصوغات ذهبية وأموال، بما يؤكد أن الواقعة ليست بدافع السرقة، إلا أن الحريق أخفى الكثير من القرائن.*
* من جانبه، قال أحد الجيران "أستاذ يوسف رجل فى حاله ومالوش دعوة بحد ولا ليه فى أى مشاكل هو وعائلته الله يرحمهم، ده لسه واصل إمبارح من عمله بشرم الشيخ، وسلم على كل جيرانه قبل ما يدخل شقته".*​*وأضاف أحد جيران الضحايا: "إنه شاهد صباح اليوم وقبل نشوب الحريق بدقائق أحد الأشخاص الغرباء عن المنطقة ملثم بشال أبيض، ويرتدى جاكت جلدى أسود، يخرج مسرعًا من المنزل وبعدها رأينا النيران تخرج من نوافذ المسكن ".*
* وتكثف مباحث الإسكندرية برئاسة اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية، جهودها لكشف ملابسات جريمة قتل بشعة، راح ضحيتها أسرة كاملة مكونة من 4 أفراد، حيث قام القاتل بذبحهم وإشعال النيران فيهم.*​*تلقى المقدم هانى الوحش، رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة باب شرقى، بلاغًا من الأهالى يفيد بالعثور على جثث عدد 4 أشخاص داخل الشقة سكنهم بالعقار رقم 2 شارع العز ونشوب حريق بالشقة.*
* انتقل على الفور اللواء أمين عز الدين، مساعد وزير أمن الإسكندرية، والعميد شريف عبد الحميد، رئيس المباحث ومأمور وضباط القسم وقوات الحماية المدنية، وتم السيطرة على النيران وإطفائها.*​*وبالفحص تبين أن الشقة محل البلاغ بالطابق السادس مكونة من ثلاث حجرات ومطبخ وحمام، واشتعال النيران بمطبخ الشقة ووجود جثث قاطنى الشقة كل من الزوج يوسف نخله طويل سن 44 موظف بفندق بمدينة شرم الشيخ مسجى على وجهه بأرضية حجرة المعيشة "مصاب بعدة طعنات بالبطن والصدر والكتف الأيمن"، والزوجة عبير حنا طويل سن 35 ربة منزل مسجاة على ظهرها أعلى سرير حجرة النوم "مصابة بجرح ذبحى بالرقبة" ونجلهما ميشيل يوسف نخله سن 6 مسجى على ظهره بجوار والدته" مصاب بجرح ذبحى بالرقبة، وشقيقة الأول منى نخلة طويل سن 43 ربة منزل مسجاة على ظهرها أعلى سرير حجرة نومها "مصابة بجرح ذبحى بالرقبة" (جميعهم يرتدون كامل ملابسهم واحتراق محتويات المطبخ بالكامل ووجود بعثرة بمحتويات الشقة) تم إخطار الأدلة الجنائية والنيابة العامة، ونقل جثث المتوفين لمشرحة الإسعاف، وكلفت المباحث بالتحرى عن الواقعة وضبط الجناة وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق.*


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)

جريمة بشعة جدا ماذنب هؤلاء الابرياء 
ان يقتلو بهذه الطريقة 
ربنا يرحمهم ​


----------



## كليماندوس (17 فبراير 2014)

*... (* *أشارت التحريات إلى أن الزوج عاد من سفره بمدينة شرم الشيخ ليلة أمس، حيث يعمل بأحد الفنادق موظفًا ... )

مممم هذا لفت إنتباهى ...

و من الغريب ان يتم الانتقام لمجرد ان احداهن تتكلم فى السياسه و تعلن ولائها لبشار !!!
هل لمجرد ان تعبر عن رايها يكون سببا كافيا للانتقام و الذبح؟ وهى نائمه؟
و قتل الرجل الذى معهم ايضا ؟
و بعثره محتويات الشقه و إحراقها ؟
اعتقد ان الموضوع اكثر من ذلك ...
لا يفتنى ان اشكرك اخى "  **BITAR " على المتابعه و التوضيح

ربنا يباركك ...
*


----------



## happy angel (18 فبراير 2014)

*ليهم رب اسمه المنتقم الجبار ياخد حقهم*​


----------



## mary naeem (18 فبراير 2014)

*الصور ::: ذبح عائلة سورية مسيحية  بكاملها في مصر(للكبار  فقط ))*









*قضى 4 أفراد من أسرة سورية ذبحاً بالسكاكين الاثنين في منطقة  الإبراهيمية بوسط محافظة الإسكندرية

ونشرت العربية نت القصة، ونقلا عن أحد  الجيران فقد ذكر أن العائلة مسيحية سورية، وأفرادها "لا يختلطون كثيراً بالجيران،  لكنهم أسرة طيبة، وكانوا يقيمون في بيت قديم تم هدمه لبناء هذا العقار الجديد،  وخلال تلك الفترة عاشوا في منزل آخر"، على حد تعبيره.

ويقصد الجار بعبارة  "هذا العقار الجديد" العمارة التي تقطن العائلة بطابقها السادس في شقة من 3 غرف مع  منافعها، تقع في شارع العز، وهي التي فوجئ بعض سكانها من تصاعد نيران منها، فأسرعوا  ودخلوها ووجدوا الجثث مذبوحة وملقاة على أرضها، فيما ذكر شاهد عيان أنه لاحظ "خروج  شخص غريب من العقار يحمل كيساً أسود"، لكنه لم يستطع تحديد ملامحه.

والشقة  من 3 غرف مع منافعها ويقيم فيها الزوج يوسف نخلة طويل، وهو موظف بأحد فنادق شرم  الشيخ وعمره 44 سنة، وعثروا عليه مسجى على وجهه بأرضية الصالون، وفيه طعنات عدة في  البطن والصدر والكتف اليمنى. أما زوجته عبير حنا طويل، فعمرها 35 وهي ربة منزل لا  تعمل، ووجدوها هامدة على ظهرها فوق سرير غرفة النوم، وفي عنقها ذبح عميق بالسكين،  كان حاسماً عليها.

عثروا أيضا على الابن الوحيد للزوجين، وهو طفل اسمه ميشال  وعمره 6 سنوات، وكان ملقياً على ظهره بجوار والدته المضرجة بدمائها، ومصاباً بطعنة  ذابحة في رقبته أيضاً. ومع الثلاثة عثروا على منى نخلة طويل، وهي شقيقة الزوج  وعمرها 43 عاماً، ملقية بدورها على ظهرها فوق سرير غرفة النوم الثانية، وقتيلة من  ذبح في رقبتها، ولم يكن أي قتيل منهم مجرداً من ثيابه.

وقام رجال المباحث  المصريون، برئاسة اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي بمديرية أمن  الإسكندرية، بتكثيف جهودهم "من أول لحظة تعرفوا فيها إلى قتل العائلة" بالسكاكين  وإشعال النار في مطبخها، ربما بهدف إخفاء معالم الجريمة، وقام اللواء أمين عز الدين  مدير أمن الإسكندرية، بمعاينة الجثث شخصياً.

من جانبه نفى مدير مباحث  الإسكندرية، اللواء ناصر العبد أي سبب سياسي للجريمة، "مؤكدًا أن التحريات الأولية  أثبتت عدم انتماء الضحايا لتيار سياسي معين". كما نفى، بحسب ما ذكرت محطات  تلفزيونية مصرية محلية، أن يكون الدافع هو السرقة "بل خلاف وانتقام"، في حين أن  تحقيقات النيابة العامة توصلت إلى أن القتلى من حملة الجنسية المصرية  أيضاً.*

*















*​


----------



## mary naeem (18 فبراير 2014)

*مفاجأة.. مجزرة الإسكندرية "انتقام عائلى"*










كشفت تحقيقات المستشار حسام الحداد،  رئيس نيابة شرق الكلية بالإسكندرية، أن وراء مرتكبى واقعة قتل الأسرة المسيحية  وإشعال النيران بها، أحد أقارب المجنى عليهم، وجارى ضبط المتهم وإحضاره.​ وتبين أن الواقعة جنائية بغرض الانتقام  وليس السرقة، وأنه تم فتح الباب بالمفتاح الخاص به وبدون أى آثار عنف، وأنه تم  العثور على مصوغات ذهبية وأموال بالمسكن، بما يؤكد أن الواقعة ليست بدافع السرقة،  إلا أن الحريق أخفى الكثير من القرائن.
واستمعت النيابة إلى أقوال عدد من الشهود  الذين أكدوا أن الأسرة سورية الجنسية، وأن الزوج كان يعيش فى هذا المنزل منذ 40  سنة، مع والدته المتوفية ثم تزوج وأنجب نجله ميشيل، وأنه شوهد صباح يوم الحادث وقبل  نشوب الحريق بدقائق أحد الغرباء عن المنطقة ملثم بشال أبيض، ويرتدى جاكت جلدى أسود،  يخرج مسرعًا من المنزل وبعدها رأينا النيران تخرج من نوافذ المسكن ".
وكان  اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير الأمن قد تلقى إخطارًا من اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير  المباحث الجنائية، يفيد ورود بلاغ من أهالى منطقة الإبراهيمية بالعثور على 4 جثث  داخل شقه بشارع العز، ونشوب حريق بالشقة.
انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث بإشراف  العميد هانى الوحش، رئيس المباحث وقوات إدارة الحماية المدنية وتم السيطرة على  النيران وإطفائها بالفحص، تبين أن الشقة محل البلاغ بالطابق السادس مكونة من ثلاث  حجرات ومطبخ وحمام واشتعال النيران بمطبخ الشقة، ووجود جثث قاطنى الشقة وهم يوسف  نخله طويل سن 44 موظف بفندق بمدينة شرم الشيخ، مسجى على وجهه بأرضية حجرة المعيشة"  مصابا بعدة طعنات بالبطن والصدر والكتف الأيمن"
وزوجته عبير حنا طويل سن 35 ربة  منزل، مسجاه على ظهرها أعلى سرير حجرة النوم" مصابة بجرح ذبحى بالرقبة" ونجلهما  ميشيل يوسف نخله سن 6 – مسجى على ظهره بجوار والدته" مصابا بجرح ذبحى  بالرقبة"
وشقيقة الأول منى نخله طويل سن 43 ربة منزل، مسجاه على ظهرها أعلى سرير  حجرة نومها " مصابة بجرح ذبحى بالرقبة" "جميعهم يرتدون كامل ملابسهم" واحتراق  محتويات المطبخ بالكامل، ووجود بعثرة بمحتويات الشق.
انتقلت نيابة شرق  الإسكندرية برئاسة المستشار محمد صلاح عبد المجيد، إلى موقع جريمة قتل الأسرة  المسيحية، وتم أخذ عينات من موقع الحادثة، وتبين أن الجريمة بدافع انتقامى وليس  بغرض السرقة، بعد وجود المصوغات والحلى فى المسكن وكذلك الأموال.​  [YOUTUBE]9SCZ-e9yr7w[/YOUTUBE]​ ​ ​ الوفد​


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2014)

*صورة الاسرة الضحية*



​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يرحمهم​


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2014)

*مأساه 
ليست للسرقه أكيد
ربنا ينيح روحهم ويجيب حقهم​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 فبراير 2014)

يا رب ارحم !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 فبراير 2014)

*كده عنوان الخبر فيه غلطة الاسرة مش قبطية
*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 فبراير 2014)

*الكشف عن قاتل الاسرة المسيحية*









*كشفت تحقيقات مباحث  الإسكندرية في جريمة قتل أسرة مسيحية بمنطقة الإبراهيمية التي أن نجل القتيلة منى  نخلة طويل ويدعى ريمون يمكن أن يكون هو مرتكب الجريمة حيث اضطرها إلى ترك منزلها  والذهاب إلى شقة الأسرة المنكوبة بعد أن ضربها وسبها بسبب رفضها إعطائه نقودالشراء  مخدرات وكان المشتبه به قد أدمن المخدرات منذ فترة وتسبب ذلك في تكرار مشكلات حادة  بينه وبين والدته التي فضلت ترك المنزل بعد تعديه عليه والتوجه إلى شقيقها يوسف  لتقيم عنده قبل يومين من الحادث وكشفت التحريات عن أن الشقيق القتيل يوسف كان قد  منع نجل شقيقته من التردد على منزله وكان ذلك قبل يومين من الحادث حيث نهره أمام  عدد كبير من الناس بالشارع سكنه قائلاً له متجيش هنا تاني لما تتربى وتعرف الأدب  تبقى تيجي وتمكنت قوة من إدارة البحث الجنائي بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية من العثور على  المشتبه به والتحفظ عليه بمقر مباحث قسم شرطة باب شرقي لتتم مناقشته بشكل مفصل  وصولا للكشف عن حقيقة إرتكاب الواقعةوسوف تقوم الإدارة بالإعلان عن التفاصيل خلال  وقت قصير
روزاليوسف*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 فبراير 2014)

*شاهد بالصور مذبحة الأسرة المسيحية  بالأسكندرية*






​ ​ 

*الوفد تنفرد بصور مذبحة الأسرة المسيحية*

​ 


 كشفت مباحث باب شرقى بالإسكندرية غموض  مقتل الأسرة المسيحية بالإسكندرية، حيث تبين أن وراء مرتكبى الجريمة نجل شقيقة  المجنى عليه لوجود خلافات مالية مع والدته.​ كان اللواء أمين عز الدين مدير الأمن قد  تلقى إخطارًا من اللواء ناصر العبد مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد بأنه وردت معلومات  سرية حدوث خلافات بين نجل شقيقة المجنى عليه ووالدته مما تسبب فى تركها المنزل  والذهاب إلى شقيقه للجلوس معه.​ كشفت تحريات المباحث التى قام بها  المقدم هانى الوحش رئيس المباحث والمقدم خالد فاروق نائب مأمورالقسم بإشراف العميد  شريف عبد الحميد رئيس المباحث تبين أن المتهم"ريمون" 25 سنة عاطل نجل المجنى عليها  "منى نخلة" 43 سنة تعمل بمدرسة كانت هناك خلافات مالية بينه ووالدته وقبل الحادث  بـ4 أيام حدثت مشادة بينهم فى منزلها وحاول المتهم قتلها إلا أنها تركت المنزل وفرت  هاربة إلى منزل شقيقها المجنى عليه "يوسف نخلة" 44 سنة موظف وظلت جالسة فى منزله  وفى يوم الحادث حضر لهم المتهم وطالبها ببعض الأموال حدث خلاف بينهم ومشادة بينه  وبين والدته وخاله.​ عقد المتهم العزم والنية للانتقام منهم  وتسلل إلى الشقة وهم نائمون وقام بذبحهم بالسكين وإحراق الشقة لإخفاء معالم  الجريمة..وتم إحالته للنيابة وأمر المستشار حسام الحداد رئيس النيابة بحبس المتهم 4  أيام على ذمة التحقيق.​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ ​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 فبراير 2014)

القبض على المتهم الرئيسي في حادث مقتل الأسرة  القبطية بالإسكندرية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ 

*


 جانب من الحادث قال مصدر أمني  بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية، إن قوة من إدارة البحث الجنائي، تمكنت من القبض على  المشتبه به الرئيسي في حادث مقتل الأسرة القبطية بمنطقة الإبراهيمية ويدعى «ريمون»،  وهو نجل القتيلة الثالثة ( منى نخلة )، مضيفًا أنه تجري التحقيقات معه بعد إلقاء  القبض عليه خارج المدينة عقب هروبه. وأشار المصدر في تصريحات خاصة لـ«فيتو»، إلى أن  جميع الأدلة والشهود تشير إلى «ريمون»، وهو مدمن للمخدرات ولديه مشكلات مع الأسرة،  وراء الحادث، مؤكدا بأن ما تناولته بعض وسائل الإعلام عن كون القضية بسبب سوريا هو  محض اختلاق. كان شهود العيان والتحقيقات التي أجرتها الشرطة والنيابة قد دلت على أن  نجل (القتيلة الثالثة) منى نخلة طويل «ريمون» هو مرتكب الجريمة، بسبب رفضها إعطائه  نقودًا لشراء مخدرات. 

]الأقباط  متحدون*​


----------



## mary naeem (19 فبراير 2014)

*التحريات الأولية عن المشتبه الرئيسي به فى حادث قتل الأسرة المسيحية *










*كشفت تحقيقات مباحث الإسكندرية، في جريمة قتل أسرة مسيحية بمنطقة  الإبراهيمية التي وقعت أمس الإثنين، أن نجل (القتيلة الثالثة) منى نخلة طويل، ويدعى  ريمون، يمكن أن يكون هو مرتكب الجريمة، حيث اضطرها إلى ترك منزلها والذهاب إلى شقة  الأسرة المنكوبة، بعد أن ضربها وسبها، بسبب رفضها إعطاءه نقودًا لشراء  مخدرات.*


*حيث كان المشتبه به، قد أدمن المخدرات منذ فترة، وتسبب ذلك في تكرار  مشكلات حادة بينه وبين والدته، التي فضّلت ترك المنزل، بعد تعديه عليها، والتوجه  إلى شقيقها يوسف (القتيل الأول) لتقيم عنده قبل يومين من الحادث.*


*كما كشفت التحريات عن أن الشقيق القتيل يوسف، كان قد منع نجل شقيقته من  التردد على منزله وكان ذلك قبل يومين أيضًا من الحادث، حيث نهره أمام عدد كبير من  الناس بالشارع سكنه قائلاً له "متجيش هنا تاني لما تتربى وتعرف الأدب تبقى  تيجي".*


*وتمكنت قوة من إدارة البحث الجنائي بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية، من العثور  على المشتبه به والتحفظ عليه بمقر مباحث قسم شرطة باب شرقي، حيث يجري الآن مناقشته  بشكل مفصل وصولاً للكشف عن حقيقة إرتكاب الواقعةوسوف تقوم الإدارة بالإعلان عن  التفاصيل خلال وقت قصير.*


*من جهة أخرى التقت بوابة الأهرام بعدد من جيران منزل الأسرة القتيلة رقم  2 شارع العز بالإبراهيمية، حيث أكدوا اشتباههم أيضا في ريمون -22سنة-، حيث كشف محمد  رزق أحد ملاك العقار الواقعة به شقة الأسرة القتيلة، أن شريكه شاهد شخصًا وهو يغادر  المنزل صباح يوم الحادث، وتظهر على وجهه علامات التوتر أدلى بأوصافه لرجال المباحث  .*


*وأوضح أن العقار جديد ولا يوجد به سوى خمس شقق فقط بها سكان، منها شقة  الأسرة القتيلة، وأن الشخص الذي غادر العقار في وقت متزامن مع اكتشاف الجريمة، لم  يكن أحد السكان، كما أن الأوصاف التي أدلى بها تطابقت مع أوصاف ريمون نجل شقيق  القتيل الأول ونجل القتيلة الثانية.*


*وذكر محمد رزق، أحد سكان العقار، أن الأسرة القتيلة تحمل الجنسية  المصرية وليسوا سوريين كما نشر بعدد من المواقع، وأن الحقيقة هي أن القتيل يوسف  نخلة، قد ولد بمصر في ذات العقار الذي تم هدمه وبناء آخر جديد مكانه، بمنطقة  الإبراهيمية، وأضاف رزق أن زوجته سورية وحصلت على الجنسية المصرية، وهي في ذات  الوقت ابنة خاله.*


----------



## كليماندوس (21 فبراير 2014)

*مممم يعنى لم تطلع الاسره لا سوريه ولا لأن احداهن تتكلم فى السياسه ولا تميل للاسد ولا غيره ..!!!

طب و كان ليه لازمته الشوشره دونما التاكد ؟

و حكايه السيد " محمد رزق " و اوصاف المشتبه فيه بعكس ما ورد باول الخبر بان ( ملثما ) بجاكيت جلد اسود اللون و لم يتبين مواصفات شكله هو الذى شوهد يخرج من الشقه و بعدها بدقائق شوهدت الادخنه و النيران ..

فكيف سى محمد ( ادلى بمواصفات المشتبه به و قال انه " يظهر على وجهه علامات التوتر" - و كمان ادلى باوصافه ) و هو ملثما ؟؟؟

شكل الكلام اللى بدانا نسمعه عن افعال الشرطه من بلطجه رجعت من تانى ...

و اسهل شىء تلزيق التهمه لمسيحى برضه و يبقا منهم فيهم و الشرطه برائه و يخلص الموضوع على كده - تماما كما كان يفعل بالمسيحين ايام المخلوع

و اسلوب الذبح دا !!!! 

ليس اسلوب مسيحيين من اصله و ده اكبر دليل 

الكلام عكس بعضه و النيه لتلزيق التهمه للمسيحين و مش مهم يتظلموا !!!
المهم الشرطه تطلع علينا باى خبر يبرئها و تظززز فى الشاب و يشيلوهالوه

ربنا يكشف الظالم بطريقته *


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2014)

يقول التقرير أن الزوج وجد مقتولا في غرفة المعيشة وكان مسجي على وجهه  *مصاب بعدة طنعات بالبطن و الصدر و الكتف الايمن* .

وجوده مقتولا في غرفة المعيشة خلافا للزوجة والاخت والإبن الذين وجدوا  مقتولين على الأسرة في غرف النوم يدل على انه شعر بوجود شخص في البيت واتجه لغرفة المعيشة ليستطلع الأمر. والطعنات في أكثر من مكان وخصوصا في الكتف  تدل على انه قاوم قاتله.

فهل يمكن أن تحدث مثل هذه المقاومة ولا يستيقظ أهل البيت؟ الم يصدر اي صوت من القتيل؟ مستحيل!

وكيف تم ذبح الإمرأتين والطفل وهما على الأسرة بدون أن مقاومة؟

التفسير الوحيد هو وجود أكثر من قاتل وربما اكثر من قاتلين. لكل غرفة كان قاتل اتجه اليها.

وإذا كان ابن الاخت هو القاتل بسبب ادمانه على المخدرات لماذا لم يسرق مالا ولا مصاغا؟

أسئلة بحاجة الى أجوبة - وبدون اي تخمين مسبق عن هوية القتلة.


----------



## كليماندوس (21 فبراير 2014)

آخر الاخبار :

*كشف  اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير أمن الإسكندرية، الجاني الحقيقي في المذبحة،  التي تعرضت لها أسرة كاملة من 4 أفراد ''الزوج والزوجة وطفلهما وشقيقة  الزوج'' بمنطقة الإبراهيمية،
يوم الإثنين الماضي، وذلك بعد تكهنات عن وجود دوافع سياسية وراء مقتل الأسرة التي تنحدر من أصل سوري.
وأعلن ''عز الدين'' في مؤتمر صحفي، عصر اليوم، بحضور اللواء ناصر العبد،  مدير المباحث، بمقر مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، أن مرتكب الحادث هو (خالد.ه.ح)  24 سنة، إستورجي سيارات ''نجل الخادمة'' الذي تربطه علاقة غير شرعية بزوجة  المجني عليه – الضحية رقم 2.
وأوضح أن المتهم كانت تربطه علاقة غير شرعية بالمجني عليها، بحكم معرفة  سابقة بأفراد الأسرة، حيث كان يعمل خادمًا لدى الأسرة، في الفترة الأخيرة،  بدلًا من والدته لكبر سنها، واتفق مع الزوجة على التخلص من الزوج.
وأضاف مدير الأمن :''في يوم ارتكاب الجريمة، كان الزوج عائدًا من عمله في  فندق بشرم الشيخ، وأخبرت عشيقها أن يحضر قبل وصول الزوج، إلا أنه تصادف  مجيء شقيقة الزوج للمنزل، بعد خلاف مع نجلها، مما اضطرها للمبيت في الشقة  وقت وقوع الحادث''.
وتابع''عز الدين'':'' استقبلت الزوجة شقيقة زوجها قبل وصوله، وأدخلتها  لتستريح في أحد غرف النوم، وعقب ذلك استقبلت الزوجة الجاني وقامت بإخفائه  في شرفة المنزل، دون أن تلحظ شقيقة الزوج ذلك، ثم اتفقا على التخلص منها  قبل وصول الزوج بعدة طعنات في أنحاء مختلفة بجسمها، وأغلقوا عليها الباب،  حتى لا يراها الزوج''.
وأضاف أنه بعد حضور الزوج من عمله وتناول وجبة العشاء، استغرق في النوم  لشعوره بالإرهاق، وقاما بتكتيفه والإجهاز عليه بعدة طعنات وذبحه، واتفقا  على تقطيع الجثتين والتخلص منهما، إلا أن الزوجة شعرت بإرهاق وطلبت أن تنام  لفترة حتى تستعيد قوتها".
وأكد أن المتهم شعر بخطورة الجريمة التي ارتكبها، وشك في نوايا الزوجة  والدافع وراء قيامها بالتخلص من أسرتها بالكامل، فقام بذبحها هي الأخرى  أثناء نومها، وتصادف وجود طفلها بجانبها، فقتله، للتخلص من صراخه، وأشعل  النيران في الشقة عقب ذلك لإخفاء آثار الجريمة، وتم إلقاء القبض على  المتهم''.
ترجع وقائع الحادث عندما تلقى قسم شرطة باب شرقي بلاغًا، الإثنين الماضي،  بالعثور على 4 جثث لأشخاص داخل الشقة سكنهم بالعقار رقم 2 شارع العز بمنطقة  الإبراهيمية، ونشوب حريق بالشقة.
انتقل اللواء أمين عز الدين، مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن الإسكندرية، واللواء  ناصر العبد، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي، ومأمور وضباط القسم وقوات الحماية  المدنية، وتم السيطرة على النيران و إطفائها .
وبالفحص، تبين أن الشقة محل البلاغ بالطابق السادس، مكونة من ثلاث حجرات  ومطبخ وحمام، واشتعال النيران بمطبخ الشقة، ووجود جثث قاطني الشقة، وهم كل  من الزوج  يوسف نخله طويل ''44 سنة'' موظف بفندق بمدينة شرم الشيخ، مسجى  علي وجهه بأرضية حجرة المعيشة، مصاب بعدة طنعات بالبطن والصدر والكتف  الأيمن، والزوجة (عبير.ح.ط) ''35 سنة'' ربة منزل، مسجاة على ظهرها، أعلى  سرير حجرة النوم، مصابة بجرح ذبحي بالرقبة، ونجلهما ميشيل يوسف نخله 6  سنوات، مسجى على ظهره بجوار والدته، مصاب بجرح ذبحي بالرقبة، وشقيقة الأول  (مني) 43 سنة، ربة منزل، مسجاة على ظهرها أعلى سرير حجرة نومها، مصابة بجرح  ذبحي بالرقبة ''جميعهم يرتدون كامل ملابسهم، واحتراق محتويات المطبخ  بالكامل، ووجود بعثرة بمحتويات الشقة''.
تم إخطار الأدلة الجنائية والنيابة العامة، ونقل جثث المتوفيين لمشرحة  الإسعاف، وكلفت المباحث بالتحري عن الواقعة، وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق،  قبل أن يتم ضبط الجاني ويعترف بجريمته .

المصدر :
http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3419770
*


----------



## كليماندوس (21 فبراير 2014)

... ( *استقبلت الزوجة الجاني وقامت بإخفائه  في شرفة المنزل )

هوه فيه حد يخبى حد فى الشرفه ؟
كلام غير معقول ابدا

...( **ثم اتفقا على التخلص منها  قبل وصول الزوج بعدة طعنات في أنحاء مختلفة بجسمها )

اخت الزوج وجدت مذبوحه من عنقها و ليس بعد طعنات بجسدها - القصه ملفقه و عكس ما ورد فى بدايه الموضوع كله
ثم ما الداعى لذبح ضيفه عابره ليس لها بالموضوع كله اى صله ؟
اللى بيحصل فى الواقع ان لو خائنه مع عشيقها و فوجئوا بمتغيرات كالفلم الهندى هذا يغيروا المواعيد = الدنيا ما طارتشى - لكن مخرج الحدوته عايز ينتهى من الورطه باى تصور او مبرر و خلاص : و هوه يعنى المقتول حاينطق ؟

... ( **وأضاف  أنه بعد حضور الزوج من عمله وتناول وجبة العشاء، استغرق في النوم  لشعوره  بالإرهاق، وقاما بتكتيفه والإجهاز عليه بعدة طعنات وذبحه  )

الزوج وجد ملقى على وجهه و مذبوحا و لم يرد اى ذكر لعمليه التوثيق - فمن اين اتت هذه الفكره؟

الشرطه مش عايزه تبذل اى مجهود ولا البحث الجنائى لان الاسره مسيحيه و عايزه تغلق الموضوع باى طريقه لان الحادث سبب لغط بوسائل الاعلام و كذلك مواقع التواصل و لهذا بيوجدوا اى حجج فارغه علشان يغلقوا الموضوع و خلاص

فضيحه للشرطه و البحث الجنائى و معاونين المباحث ...
ربنا يـ .... تييييت امام الدنيا بحالها يارب


 *


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 فبراير 2014)

فعلا الكلام غير منطقى 
قاتله جوزها واخته 
 ورايحه  تنام تريح شويه 
ليه هى موتت فراخ
 وابنها نايم عادى


----------



## mary naeem (21 فبراير 2014)

-ننشر اعترافات قاتل الأسرة السورية بالإسكندرية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ ​ *فيديو-ننشر اعترافات  قاتل الأسرة السورية بالإسكندرية*






 اعترف المتهم بقتل الأسرة  السورية بمدينة الإسكندرية ، بقيامه بقتل الأسرة بالاتفاق مع الزوجة المجنى عليها  على التخلص من زوجها وشقيقته قائلاً :"توجهت مساء يوم الحادث إلى الشقة عقب نوم  شقيقة الزوج وقامت الزوجة بإدخالي وإخفائهي بالبلكونة إلي أن تأكدنا من استغراقها  فى النوم" .​​ وأضاف المتهم في اعترافاته  أمام أمام اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير أمن الإسكندرية: "قامت الزوجة بإحضار سكين  وقمنا معاً بشل حركة شقيقة الزوج "المجنى عليها الرابعة" وطعنها بالسكين إلي أن  توفيت ثم أغلقا عليها باب الحجرة .​​ وتابع: "اختبأت بذات  المكان حتى حضر الزوج متأخراً من عمله وتناول عشاءه واستغرق فى النوم بغرفة المعيشة  فقمنا بشل حركته وطعنه بالسكين حتى تأكدنا من وفاته".​​ وأشار المتهم إلي أن  الزوجة اتفقت معه على تقطيع الجثث وتوزيعها فى أكياس وإلقائها بالشوارع، مشيراً إلي  أنه قام بالاستيلاء على سلسلة ذهبية كبيرة خاصة بالمجنى عليها الرابعة، ومبلغ مالي  خاص بالزوجة المجنى عليها وقام بإضرام النيران فى الشقة بغرض إخفاء جريمته   ​​ ​​ ​​ [YOUTUBE]tGnVANFBjIY[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## كليماندوس (21 فبراير 2014)

*نفس الفيلم الهندى بالمشاركه 26 

و جابوا الضحيه اللى عايزين يلزقوهالوا - لكن المره دى مسلم و غضوا النظر للابن " اللى ادعوا ادمانه " و ضغطوا عليه حتى يعترف بنفس الفيلم الهندى = لا يوجد جديد

ثم اسلوب إستعمال المراءه لسكين للذبح هذا غير مشاع بمجتمعنا اطلاقا
المراءه تفضل الاسلوب غير المباشر فى القتل - كالسم و ليس سكين لان فى استعماله مواجهه وهو الاسلوب لم يرد ذكره ( فى اى جرائم على مستوى العالم ) = هذا اكبر دليل على التلفيق 

( "قامت  الزوجة بإحضار سكين ((  وقمنا معاً )) بشل حركة شقيقة الزوج "المجنى عليها  الرابعة" ((وطعنها )) بالسكين إلي أن  توفيت ثم أغلقا عليها باب الحجرة .)

وما الدافعيه لقتلها ؟
و ما الهدف من اشراك احدى الضحايا فى الجريمه ؟
هل لتخفيف الحكم على الضحيه اللى عايزين يلذقوهالو ؟
المجنى عليهم " ذبحوا " و لم يطعنوا !!!
ما الغرض من استعمال لفظه " طعنها " فى حين انها وجدت " مذبوحه "؟

(وأشار  المتهم إلي أن  الزوجة(( اتفقت معه )) على تقطيع الجثث وتوزيعها فى أكياس  وإلقائها بالشوارع، مشيراً إلي  أنه (( قام بالاستيلاء على سلسلة ذهبية كبيرة  خاصة بالمجنى عليها الرابعة ، ومبلغ مالي  خاص بالزوجة المجنى عليها )) وقام  بإضرام النيران فى الشقة بغرض إخفاء جريمته)


الخبر يدعى ان الزوجه اتفقت على التقطيع و التوزيع - هل هذا اسلوب المسيحين فى الجرائم ؟
و طالما هناك نيه للتقطيع لماذا لم يحدث؟
فى بدايه الموضوع بالصفحه الاولى تم ذكر ان محتويات الشقه مبعثره و انه ( لم يتم بدافع السرقه لان المصوغات و المبالغ الماليه موجوده و لم تمس ) !!!!
لم يتم تعليل سبب قتله لشريكته - حسب الروايه اللى خلوه يعترف بيها !!!
ما الداعى لاشعال النار ؟
اسئله كثيره للى ياخد باله تؤكد كذب القصه كلها

و كما قلت سابقا : 
الشرطه  مش عايزه تبذل اى مجهود ولا البحث الجنائى لان الاسره مسيحيه و عايزه تغلق  الموضوع باى طريقه لان الحادث سبب لغط بوسائل الاعلام و كذلك مواقع  التواصل و لهذا بيوجدوا اى حجج فارغه علشان يغلقوا الموضوع و خلاص

فضيحه للشرطه و البحث الجنائى و معاونين المباحث ...
ربنا يـفـ .... تييييت امام الدنيا بحالها يارب​*


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2014)

عيب والف عيب على ما ينشر.....

أنا لم ارَ في حياتي ولا حتى في الأفلام (الاجنبية طبعا لأنها أكثر دقة) رجال الشرطة والتحري تدخل مكان الجريمة كأنها ذاهبة الى مكان للفرجة... بدون قفازات في ايديهم لمنع تلوث المكان. 

إذا كان هذا ما يحصل في مصر على كل مستويات الجرائم ....... لا غرابة إذن في نتائج الأحكام فيها.


----------



## كليماندوس (24 فبراير 2014)

*خلاصصص*
*طرمخوا الموضوع على كده ؟*

*و تركوا الفاعل و إكتفوا باللى شيلوهاله و إنتهينا على ذلك ؟*

*ما سبب اشعال الشقه ؟*

*ما سبب الموت بالذبح ؟*

*ما سبب الجريمه كلها ؟*

*اسئله محتاجه إجابات ..ولا يوجد إجابات دليل الطرمخه*


----------



## توما (24 فبراير 2014)

ما دام الموضوع تم طرمختة و تلفيقة بهذا الشكل من جانب الامن المصرى لا أستبعد ان يكون ما حدث تلك الرواية المتداولة على الفيس .







حتى الاعلام لم نجد أعلامى واحد توقف عند الحادثة و قدم حتى تقريرا عنها و كأن هناك أوامر عليا بالتغطية على الموضوع و تنويمة !!!!​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (24 فبراير 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>





عادي

قتلتهم و قالت تريح شوية

و الواد الصغير شايفهم وهما بيقتلو اهله و ساكت عادي

و نام عادي خالص جنب مامته و شايف اهله مايتين


عجايب ...​


----------



## كليماندوس (25 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> عادي
> 
> قتلتهم و قالت تريح شوية
> 
> ...


*و انا اضم صوتى لرايك و ادعمه

دى مهزله بكل المقاييس
*​


----------

